# MSD coil for 1990 240 sx



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Ok would anyone know if it takes a universal msd coil or is there a part number that some1 could give me. Thanks.


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> Ok would anyone know if it takes a universal msd coil or is there a part number that some1 could give me. Thanks.



I'm pretty sure it's a universal part.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I am using the Blaster 2 with my MSD 6A. You have to get a mount for it, that's about it. I have also seen the Blaster SS used too.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Ya dude, they're universal for the most part. As long as you bought an import one and not one for say a Ford which uses a different ignition system and coil type.


----------

